# 96/44



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Found this sweet rifle at Cabelas yesterday for a very good price.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice rifle


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Those are getting hard to find. Thats a great rifle.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah they are plus I know where there is one for sale in Lorain if anybody wants it but not for what I paid for this one.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

You must have gotten a deal.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a nice looking lever gun. Is it just me or does that lever resemble one from an older savage 99. My uncle has an older savage and that 96/44 has a similar looking lever. I could just be crazy. Anyways how does that bad boy shoot?


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Haven't shot it yet and prolly be awhile yet. It is very similar to the venerable 99's but in pistol caliber and is quite a bit lighter.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Lever action! Very cool. I’ve seen the bolt action with rotary mag but not a lever action! It looks like the Savage 99 from years past


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

They look more like a miniature Win 88. One of Bill Rugers first designs of a auto loading rifle was
a modified Savage 99. This one is the opposite, retroed from the Ruger 44 auto loader to lever.
Drop the gas operation and hook it to a lever. Similar to what Remington did with 742/760 rifles.
They share a lot of the same parts. I have shot several off them and found them accurate and
dependable. The prices on them are high because it's legal Ohio deer gun. The last one I saw
lately had a $600 tag on it.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

The ones I have seen the past few years were in $750-800 which is just too much. $600 nowadays is good deal for sure as I got this one slightly over $600 and in much better condition.


----------

